# Need Help URGENT--Kidding



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Went out to check my does and my little half dwarf half Alpine was screaming for me in her stall, and had a nose and 2 hooves sticking out her you-know-where. Several minutes and pushes later I decided to help her a bit because there was no progress, I pulled gently with her pushing and out came a beautiful little white doeling (daddy is white). My URGENT PROBLEM: She was busy cleaning baby girl and out comes another sack of fluid. Does this mean another baby is coming? She has no interest in calming down at all, and if I remove baby girl #1 she freaks out at me, chasing after. I don't want to leave her alone just yet, but I thought her afterbirth would have followed if she were done, not another sack full of fluid????!!!!!! How far apart are kids usually born? UGH!! HELP IM FREAKING OUT NOT KNOWING


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't take kid away!
Is it a clear sack or a blood colored bubble? She might have another one coming, give her a few minutes. If no progress you will have to check internally.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

It was a sack of clear fluid, my first thought was another amnio sack for another kid? baby #1 is nursing now, and the sack has popped open and just hanging from her back end


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The skin of the sack was red like blood, but filled with fluid???


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Or would this be the "back" fluid they talk about? ugh Im so confused...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she is done to me. If there is anybody else in there they should be here pretty quick. 15 or 20 minutes is usually all it takes to deliver all.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, she needs to pass the placenta then correct? She still has that sack that popped just hanging out her back end


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You can go in with two fingers to check; if it's a baby bubble the kid shouldn't be far behind. If there's nothing in the birth canal she's probably done. The placenta might come immediately, but sometimes it takes a few hours. If you get the baby up and nursing that will help stimulate contractions.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it wont hurt to check, if there is another one it will be right at the door.
Is momma still tending to kid? If she has gone to another corner she will birth another,
But if the stuff hanging out of her has yellowish suction cup like tissue on it then that would be afterbirth.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The stuff hanging out is just that empty sack that she had pushed out (still whole and fluid filled) after the first kid arrived, then it popped when she was moving around trying to take care of baby girl. She's cleaning her constantly although she's as clean as she'll get. Kinda lets her nurse, but the kid only swallows a mouthful or two before releasing. I checked and her teat plugs are cleared and she has her colostrum in, very thick. I checked her internally and couldn't feel anything but mush, so she should be done. I'll keep checking on her every few minutes to see if I can catch her passing the placenta. Rosie is still crying to me, although seems totally uninterested in laying down for a second kid. So Im convinced she's done, but still waiting on her passing after-birth healthy.. This has been an extremely long day....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like she is done, if you checked and felt mush in there.
If it is long and dragging the ground, gently tie it in a knot, bringing it off the ground, it also adds a bit of weight to help expel it.

The thick colostrum, you can milk some into a 12cc syringe(no needle) and slowly at the back corner of the kids mouth feed it. 
Make sure it plunges easily, a warn out hard to plunge syringe shouldn't be used as it can dislodge to much milk at one time, causing it to go into the lungs which is bad.
As the colostrum is fed to the kid, it will eventually get thinner in consistency and be easier for the kid to suck out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's A ok & congrats!arty:
If kid only sucks a few times that's fine so long as she keeps going back. Sometimes it takes a few tries before they really get it down.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks. I put baby girl back near Rosie's udder again,and this time she found the teat on her own, and although she kept letting go, she also kept getting it back in her mouth. So that's good. The nursing also seems to have quieted Rosie more. She's not screaming at me like she did the entire time like she had been. I think her screaming is what freaked me out the most, and I apologize I panicked a bit. Im thinking we may name her Genesis or something else that means "the beginning" since she's the first baby goat born here, and a bible name this close to Easter seems fitting. lol. I'll be posting pics of her soon in birth announcements, probably after hubby and kids get home today. (He's got the only camera that will upload to online)
Edit; Tying that in a knot did the trick, along with baby nursing. It was out of the way and baby girl was no longer trying to get at it, and out came the full placenta pretty quickly. Thank goodness. I gave baby a dose of vit E/selenium gel also, since my area is lacking. She's pretty perky! Thanks for tolerating me, but this first-time business is stressful. Not knowing how first time momma will do or if the kidd will be too large. lol. Thank goodness for this site


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't ever worry about coming here for advice, we are here to help. No problem there.

Congrats 

So glad the placenta is out and tying it worked, great to hear. 

She may of been overly full in the udder, making her hurt and uncomfortable, if ever a Doe is way to tight after kidding, milk some out and feed it to the kid or kids or even freeze it. 

When you entered the Doe to check her. You may of introduced bacteria.
I Usually place a Afterbirth Bolus in her uterus after the afterbirth has dropped. Before she closes.
She may need antibiotics started or be watched for 2 weeks for infection. If she gets an infection, she will stink in the vulva area. 
She will clean out for a couple of weeks.

Dip the kids cord in Iodine.

Love the name by the way.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congrats !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Bboyd, looking fwd to the pics for sure!
Oh boy do I not like that cold tissue dragging behind the mama so tying it up was a great move.
Half the time I get slapped in the face with it when helping kids.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I have injectable agri-cillon (sp?) in my medicine cabinet, 300,000 units per ml, and before I entered her I washed with iodine to sanitize it since that's what I had, at that moment. I can start the antibiotic anytime now if you think I should just to be on the safe side. Not sure what the dosage for her would be, but I'm sure its on this website somewhere. I know theres a page with meds and dosages, just got to find it again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The bloody looking bubble that is hanging is usually the placenta. Or at least that's what we always have. Sounds like she is done. She will continue to clean that baby for a few days. Whiskey is still licking hers constantly and they are almost 24 hours old! It could take up to 24 hours to completely pass the placenta. Congratulations!!


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here they are already out and about, although still separated from my other goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't like to overdo antibiotics; the only time I've had to treat after entering was when I had to pull a decomposing kid (yuck). If it's a healthy kid I just scrub up good and keep an eye on their discharge for a few days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...she is adorable!!


----------

